# 4.4 ART ROM development.



## johnco1972 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm curious if any of the kernel or ROM developers are working on an ART only 4.4 ROM for the Galaxy Nexus.

Simply switching to ART causes a lot problems in the gnex. It seems like right now the primary focus is on getting 4.4 to run smoothly and fix the web view issues. Since it seems like ART is where Google is heading with android, getting the gnex to worm on ART might be necessary for any future android updates.

Does anyone have an opinion on this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Think paranoid android group is working on it


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

Never heard of this art stuff...got a link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://source.android.com/devices/tech/dalvik/art.html


----------



## kuronosan (Nov 29, 2011)

Seems to work beautifully on the gnex, with bugs in some apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnco1972 (Aug 20, 2013)

kuronosan said:


> Seems to work beautifully on the gnex, with bugs in some apps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How did you get it to run on the gnex? When I tried the gapps, keyboard, and about every other app crashed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

johnco1972 said:


> How did you get it to run on the gnex? When I tried the gapps, keyboard, and about every other app crashed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


PA dropped a compatible GApps


----------

